# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  pobacaj u 20 tjednu

## tinek

bok svima,nova sam ovdje pa jos ne znam kak ovo funkcionira.zanima me da li je jos netko imao nazalost ovaj slucaj pobacaja u trudnoci pa da mi kaze kako dalje i sl... :Heart:

----------


## kljucic

Evo, priključi se na neku od ovih tema ovdje http://forum.roda.hr/forums/95-Roditelji-an%C4%91ela.
Žao mi je što si nam se ovim povodom prodružila  :Sad:

----------


## RozaGroza

Draga Tinek, žao mi je  :Sad: 
Pridruži nam se na pdf Roditelji anđela, tamo ćeš nadam se naći bar malo utjehe i razumjevanja koji su ti potrebni u ovim teškim danima.

----------


## tinek

hvala na prijedlogu za ovaj forum jer sad čitam i jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati da toliko toga nažalost ima,al bar znam da nisam sama.jos jednom hvala i nadam se da cu se ubrzo javiti sa sretnijim vijestima :Smile:

----------

